# I started with one...



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Thought I'd post pics of my boys... the story goes:

I started with one, cause my house felt lonely and since I can't have a dog/cat where I live, a betta seemed like the best option! Before I knew it... I had 2. Pretty happy with just two boys, Kennex & Dorian but then... I rescued a betta from a co-worker cause she didn't want him any more. So being a responsible betta owner, I went to pick up a tank for my third, and then wouldn't you know, I saw my fourth and couldn't resist! I love my 4 boys! Then I went on holiday and decided that the boys needed those slow release food tablets; just my luck, the pet store didn't have them... but they did have a beautiful boy and I just HAD to have him too! So I came home with another fish tank and a fish. My last fish, is a bit of a "rescue", he's the one that needs the most TLC out of all of them, but I love him anyways!

So here are the photos! Kennex [CT - recovering from a bit of fin rot], Dorian [CT], Baymax [VT] (formerly known as Fred Weasley - the rescue from my co-worker), the Flash [CT], Captain America [VT] (aka Cap) & the Arrow [plakat/short fin - currently being treated for fin rot - saved him from the pet store]


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That is an AWESOME setup!! Your new boys are just gorgeous!!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

We have the same tank!  i got mine recently, I really like it! 

All your bettas are beautiful!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> That is an AWESOME setup!! Your new boys are just gorgeous!!


Thank you! :-D Lucky to have them!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> View attachment 556210
> 
> 
> We have the same tank!  i got mine recently, I really like it!
> ...



Yes! AquaOne makes a great sized tank for betta's. They're not small, but large enough that you get everything needed to make a great home for them!

I had considered getting two of the 3 compartment AquaOne tanks; but I'm quite happy with the 5 boys together like a panoramic and Arrow on his own (for now). They all get a chance to see each other and it means they aren't lonely.

Your betta's are quite stunning too


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, they're good little tanks! I really like how the filters hidden at the back! It seems like a pretty decent filter too! 

Yeah, I like how your tanks are placed!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> Yeah, they're good little tanks! I really like how the filters hidden at the back! It seems like a pretty decent filter too!
> 
> Yeah, I like how your tanks are placed!


I totally agree leedavidford! It's also nice that the parts are interchangeable/similar to set up... Made it easy after I did the first duo tank I have. It's funny how a lack table from IKEA works so well for the set up of 5.... I did angle the tanks slightly though. I wish the lack table were long enough so I could add arrow to the panorama. Maybe I need a new table ;-)

I've swapped Dorian and kennex between the two compartments and flash and baymax between their compartments... Just to allow them to get a different perspective of the house and their brothers.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Your fish are gorgeous!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Your fish are gorgeous!


Thank you sadist! My partner loves them too... Although I think he'd prefer if I didn't have so many cause we're running out of spaces to place tanks lol :lol:


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Get a bigger table I say, then you could add the 3 compartment tank to the mix!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> Get a bigger table I say, then you could add the 3 compartment tank to the mix!


yea I thought so too! Not sure if IKEA makes a longer lack table though haha... thought about replacing all of tanks with 2 Betta trio tanks... but at the moment, I'm treating Arrow for illness so I don't want to mix him and make the others sick.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Where did you get your tanks? Gallons? Price? Are lights separate? Have also fallen in love with bettas and currently have two tanks. Would love to get more in future. Nice job with set up.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Tank specs/brand etc.*



themamaj said:


> Where did you get your tanks? Gallons? Price? Are lights separate? Have also fallen in love with bettas and currently have two tanks. Would love to get more in future. Nice job with set up.


I live in Australia and bought my tanks at the local chain pet shop - City Farmers. They're AquaOne Animates Designer series betta tanks - the duo & mono set up. It comes with the light, heater and filtration system. They're hidden in the back of the tank leaving the fish a separate compartment all to themselves to swim. You just need to add gravel, plants, decor and fish. I'm not sure if it's just an Aus/Nz/UK/HK brand (I find there are different products around the world, as I used to live in Canada) I did some research and they seemed to be the best sized tanks for my betta boys that were reasonably priced compared to size.

They're 11L - approx 3 US gallons for the mono tanks and 20L - approx 6 US gallons for the duo tanks. The set up of 5 I have includes 2 - duo tanks on each end and a mono in the middle - slightly angled to fit on the table.

In Aus pricing I paid approx $59.20 for the mono, and just double that for the duo - on special, regularly they're a about $74 and $138 AUD.

I'll include the photos of the boxes for you as well.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Forgot to also mention, the pump can be adjusted for a stronger current (if you decide you want to have different fish in the tank instead of betta's). I have mine turned to the second setting as these boys are quite active and strong and don't mind the current, also I've situated my plants so that the current points down toward the plants

I'm attaching an aerial view of what the set up looks like (apologies, the carbon is removed from Arrow's tank as I'm treating him for a fungal infection - but it slots right in). 

In the duo tank, there is a black divider (that is built into the tank) and has slits on the top and bottom of the divider for air flow and space enough for 2 betta's to see each other and not be lonely). Apologies for the glare/reflection in some of my photos, there's not a great way to take the photos with natural light or with their overhead light on/off. (As you can see in pic 1 & 3 in Baymax's tank - he can see Flash through the slits vice versa)

If you can't find it in your local pet shop, perhaps maybe ebay or amazon might carry them... happy hunting! <3


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for info. I need to upgrade to bigger tank. Loved the look of those and especially fact that equipment did not cut into swimming space. I will definitely be on look out around here.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

You're welcome! I like the tanks even more now that I see how they work. No worries about your fish getting caught in a moving part in the filter since it's walled off like that.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for input. Silly question how do I set up a profile pix?


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd definitely recommend these tanks sadist! They're really good! The filters are awesome for relatively small tanks!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

themamaj said:


> Thanks for input. Silly question how do I set up a profile pix?


Click on user cp, click on edit avatar (that'll be the pic you see when u post stuff) then upload a pic and save! It's all pretty straight forward!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Thank you so much for info. I need to upgrade to bigger tank. Loved the look of those and especially fact that equipment did not cut into swimming space. I will definitely be on look out around here.


Happy to help! :-D I hope you can find something that suits your betta needs for space, etc. 

AquaOne tanks are quite good (but that's just my opinion and lee's also) as the suction of water can be adjusted and is hidden in the back. Plus, Sadist is right, no worries of having my boys get caught (or rather any fish). AquaOne makes other tanks similar to this but the filter is like a small AquaClear filter - I thought it might be a bit more dangerous for my fish, even though it had the same space capacity. Also, I've had AquaClear filters (and while they are pretty decent filters) I'm not a fan of having the water splash into the tank (especially for betta's). This one is self-contained.


----------



## claxtongal (Apr 25, 2015)

Your bettas are beautiful and I love your tank set up.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

claxtongal said:


> Your bettas are beautiful and I love your tank set up.


thank you claxtongal!  I just need to add Arrow to the mix now that I've extended my current table!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> Get a bigger table I say, then you could add the 3 compartment tank to the mix!


leedavidford, you'll be pleased to know that I've added a small table to extend my current set up.... ;-)


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah cool!  you'll have to add some pics when it's all set up!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> Ah cool!  you'll have to add some pics when it's all set up!


Oh most definitely!! :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*And now I have 8...*



FrostPixie said:


> Thought I'd post pics of my boys... the story goes:
> 
> I started with one, cause my house felt lonely and since I can't have a dog/cat where I live, a betta seemed like the best option! Before I knew it... I had 2. Pretty happy with just two boys, Kennex & Dorian but then... I rescued a betta from a co-worker cause she didn't want him any more. So being a responsible betta owner, I went to pick up a tank for my third, and then wouldn't you know, I saw my fourth and couldn't resist! I love my 4 boys! Then I went on holiday and decided that the boys needed those slow release food tablets; just my luck, the pet store didn't have them... but they did have a beautiful boy and I just HAD to have him too! So I came home with another fish tank and a fish. My last fish, is a bit of a "rescue", he's the one that needs the most TLC out of all of them, but I love him anyways!
> 
> So here are the photos! Kennex [CT - recovering from a bit of fin rot], Dorian [CT], Baymax [VT] (formerly known as Fred Weasley - the rescue from my co-worker), the Flash [CT], Captain America [VT] (aka Cap) & the Arrow [plakat/short fin - currently being treated for fin rot - saved him from the pet store]


Ok, well... since Arrow is doing better, my partner and I decided that we should add an extension to our current betta panorama and place Arrow's tank near his brothers (so he's not lonely being on the other side of the room). Continuing our conversation, last week when we were in the LFS, my partner fell in love with a beautiful betta fish and just last night, we talked and agreed... we'd get him and maybe a pal also... plus a tanks...(if and only if, the fish he fell in love with was still there; otherwise we'd extend out table and just stick with our 6)... but as it goes, that feisty little guy was still there (also, they're having a special sale on too on all fish & aquatic items - bonus!) so without further ado, let me introduce to you our newest additions! 

Here is Tony Stark (red- dragon tail - that's what the label said at the store, but I'd be happy to know if that's actually his breed etc. - p.s. my partner named him) and Killian (aka Captain Hook - from OUAT) - he's a half moon. Killian has a little piece of fin that looks like a hook, and while I was a little hesistant to grab him, he's healthy, flaring and so beautifully colored! I'll be keeping a close eye on that little bit of fin he's got sticking out, but I picked up some silk plants for him so hopefully it won't catch. Photos were taken using natural light, just so I could pick up their colors. I'll take more once they're sorted in their proper tanks.

Stay tuned for the new tank setup and updated betta panorama *lol* :lol:


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Now I have a mega betta panorama!*

So, I spent most of yesterday cleaning tanks and setting up new homes for Baymax, Flash, Cap, Arrow, Killian and Tony Stark.

Good thing I considered my new additions well and set up temporary tanks for all of them, just for the night while their new homes/tanks have a chance to cycle with all of the salts, etc!

Here is the new setup now! The two duo tanks on the end are angled slightly to curve inwards. At present, the number of tanks I have are 4 - 1 betta mono, 2 betta duo's and 1 betta trio. I think for now, I'm going to stop at 8 fish *lol* 
Note: I had considered getting 2 trio tanks; but decided against it, as I'm still currently treating Arrow for finrot and did not want any bad bacteria harming any of my otherwise healthy boys. The because of the way the mono is set up, it can be used as a hospital tank or a permanent home.

I'm also including a photo of Killian & Tony's home setup - I chose a more natural look - with a silk plant and a terracotta pot; while my other half chose... well, I'm not sure what to call it, but he chose it for Tony. :lol:


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Incredible! Did u plug hole in pot? Considered that too.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Incredible! Did u plug hole in pot? Considered that too.


No I didn't themamaj - I did check to see if it's got any rough edges though, and since the hole is so small, I don't *think* Killian will try and fit through it... but I'll be keeping a close eye on him anyways, cause of that little 'hook' on his anal fin.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Love all of your caves and tunnels. Not had much luck finding cute ones locally. May have to do some web browsing.  Congrats on new addition. I'm hoping to add a couple more. Dont tell my husband haha


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Love all of your caves and tunnels. Not had much luck finding cute ones locally. May have to do some web browsing.  Congrats on new addition. I'm hoping to add a couple more. Dont tell my husband haha


Thank you! :-D They're all happy and so gorgeous! Hope you can find some great ornaments for your tanks! Promise I won't tell your husband, but please share your pics with me when you get them!

I finally got my partner excited about my bettas... he picked his own at the store and named it Tony Stark and the far right tank (the one with the black tubes) is his doing...


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I definitely will. In search of a white rose tail or half moon. Love elephant ears and crown tails too. Obviously im hooked haha. I think he likes the fish much more than cats so probably can hook him too


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> I definitely will. In search of a white rose tail or half moon. Love elephant ears and crown tails too. Obviously im hooked haha. I think he likes the fish much more than cats so probably can hook him too


Yep, that's how I got mine! I keep going to the LFS with my partner in tow and I keep looking at all of the bettas... and he's finally caved and he picked one of my latest ones, Tony Stark - even named him and picked all of his decor too!

I saw a beautiful elephant ear that was a gorgeous purple and white... a few weeks back, but he was gone when I went to visit the store again... but I'm super excited to have these 8 boys... and all of their interesting personalities!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Hi all! Was wondering if someone would be able to help me identify colours for my 8 boys... I know Flash is a mustard gas and Kennex is a multi-colour (though he's showing a lot of blue! Of course when I shine a flash light on him, then I see the multi-color). I'm pretty sure Baymax is a blue (but he has marbling - i think). In any case, it would be good to know their colours. If you want to see more photos then click my profile and have a browse through my album.

Thanks!!

xx


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Tanks are looking good!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*New tank decor for Arrow*

Saw this super cool glass object tonight while I was at the shops.... it's pretty modern and awesome looking, so I decided that I'd pick it up and put it in one of my tanks!

Then I remembered that I have this oil burner also, and thought, "I wonder..." so now, I've put the glass rope ball thingy on top of the oil burner and have myself the coolest looking modern art piece! Kinda reminds me of a flower in a flower vase!

Was thinking of putting it into Arrow's tank, cause he doesn't have much to hide in except some super larger plants! Stay tuned for his new tank aquascape!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd be worries about the fish getting stunk in that where the tubes look much closer to eachother, but just my opinion.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

The glass thing is awesome! I think it'll look good. 
Just keep an eye on him when u put it in, like Aqua aurora said, U wouldn't want him getting stuck!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

True! I had considered that and am going to feed my plants through the tighter areas... theres really only 2... the rest of the areas are quite large.

Thanks for the advice though &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I love it! Great idea!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I went to the lfs and picked up a longer plant and fed it through the more narrow bits of that glass ball ornament thing.... and set it up... i also picked up... Fitz & Simmons! (Or Fish-Swimmons to my partner)

Here are my newest guys.... Fitz (halfmoon) & Simmons (short fin/plakat - sorry for the bad photo he didn't want to pose for me) and their tank set-ups.:-D


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks good! He's gonna love weaving in and out of it! 
Your new boys are awesome!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Lee.... i actually saw Simmons at the lfs the same time i saw Arrow... and decided on Arrow.... then a few weeks ago when I got Killian and Tony... i had hoped to get Simmons... but changed my mind and went to another lfs. Last week after work I went to a new aquarium store... and saw Fitz and thought... oh he's so pretty! Then during the week I went to visit the lfs I bought Arrow from and Simmons was still there... 3 weeks later! So i took it as a sign... and then decided I really wanted Fitz too... so went and bought them both today... from two different fish places! I think though... maybe 10 is my limit lol


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh wow, the fact he was still there after 3 weeks is a definite sign! They are both lucky to have a nice new home!  
You sound like me, I'm always going to different fish shops! Lol 
10 seems like the perfect number......... Until you see another pretty betta lol


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Very cool. Love seeing creative ideas


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> Oh wow, the fact he was still there after 3 weeks is a definite sign! They are both lucky to have a nice new home!
> You sound like me, I'm always going to different fish shops! Lol
> 10 seems like the perfect number......... Until you see another pretty betta lol


Haha, isn't that the truth! I love visiting different stores... cause a lot of them stock different fish and decor :-D


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ha ha yes, exactly!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Such amazing things to find in different stores! And what if, you end up finding an amazing new fish?! Best ever! :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Very cool. Love seeing creative ideas


thanks mamaj! :-D when I went to the store to buy the blue oil burner... the lady asked me about picking up some candles, I politely smiled and said, "oh, it's ok, i'm not going to be using it for what it's made for" she looked at me confused, and wanted to know what i was going to do with it... i smiled and told her it's going in my fish tank! 

Her reaction was priceless!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*And he makes 11...*

Well... I want to say I did it by accident... but let's be honest... it wasn't really ;-)

I was just browsing though... for _that_ fish... y'know, the one that stands out and you just need to say "i need you in my life"

The lfs near my work got in a new shipment of bettas... and well, I saw this little guy and wanted him. He's a marble halfmoon and because the guy who put him in that little bag for me to take home, wrote down the wrong code... I bought him for $10 instead of the $36 he was listed for! :thumbsup:

He's happy and active in his little 15L tank - he was flaring at everything including the plant in the tank and my curtain! I named him Monet. He just reminds me of a water colour painting (mostly made by children but...)

Last photo of him is with the flash...just for a different look at his colors.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

I have these aqua one tanks, and because I have SO many fish and no room, I put a divider in the middle of each section. They still get room but not as much as I'd like... (Before anyone makes a comment about this, I DO look after them very well and they are ALL happy and active). Too bad I have a dad that won't allow me to get more tanks. In about 3-4 months I am moving out and will buy more of these tanks and remove the dividers.  Like you, I just started with one.... I actually blame these tanks for my addiction haha.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

iSheree said:


> I have these aqua one tanks, and because I have SO many fish and no room, I put a divider in the middle of each section. They still get room but not as much as I'd like... (Before anyone makes a comment about this, I DO look after them very well and they are ALL happy and active). Too bad I have a dad that won't allow me to get more tanks. In about 3-4 months I am moving out and will buy more of these tanks and remove the dividers.  Like you, I just started with one.... I actually blame these tanks for my addiction haha.


oh wow... that's pretty cool! they look great! AquaOne make great mono, duo and trio tanks and yes... i somewhat blame them for making great tanks that can house betta's :lol:

keep me posted about your new tank set up when you move :-D


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

FrostPixie said:


> oh wow... that's pretty cool! they look great! AquaOne make great mono, duo and trio tanks and yes... i somewhat blame them for making great tanks that can house betta's :lol:
> 
> keep me posted about your new tank set up when you move :-D


If my fiancé allows me, I hope to get this exact set up again so that I can move the excess fish over. But we will see!  I really hope I can get them back to the original compartments they used to have... like yours do. Don't do what I do lol.

Here are pics of what I used to have not long ago before I bought a whole bunch of bettas from a show. You can sort of see a mono tank underneath, in a square compartment of the cabinet from IKEA. I have two monos in two square compartments underneath, the trios and duo and a 4 bay betta barracks on my desk.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

iSheree said:


> If my fiancé allows me, I hope to get this exact set up again so that I can move the excess fish over. But we will see!  I really hope I can get them back to the original compartments they used to have... like yours do. Don't do what I do lol.
> 
> Here are pics of what I used to have not long ago before I bought a whole bunch of bettas from a show. You can sort of see a mono tank underneath, in a square compartment of the cabinet from IKEA. I have two monos in two square compartments underneath, the trios and duo and a 4 bay betta barracks on my desk.


Nice!! What IKEA cabinet is that one?? I had a Lack coffee table that was being used for my printer... but swapped it out for a Lack side table... then realized I need another Lack side table to extend the coffee table! I wouldn't mind having a large cabinet... although my partner might not be too pleased. He did say he was thinking about getting a modular IKEA entertainment tv stand... that would double as a spot for the fish :-D


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

FrostPixie said:


> Nice!! What IKEA cabinet is that one?? I had a Lack coffee table that was being used for my printer... but swapped it out for a Lack side table... then realized I need another Lack side table to extend the coffee table! I wouldn't mind having a large cabinet... although my partner might not be too pleased. He did say he was thinking about getting a modular IKEA entertainment tv stand... that would double as a spot for the fish :-D


The cabinet I have is long but not too wide. It can go against a wall in the house and you can put tanks inside the square sections of the cabinet, I only have four open sections, and the rest either have drawers added or storage cubes. Its a KALLAX shelving unit. http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/10275895/. I have the birch effect. But you can get different colours. Keep in mind that it is extremely heavy once all the tanks are on it, so against a wall means you cannot get behind it. One of my fish jumped out and ended up behind there... When I move out, I am going to discover him...


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

iSheree said:


> The cabinet I have is long but not too wide. It can go against a wall in the house and you can put tanks inside the square sections of the cabinet, I only have four open sections, and the rest either have drawers added or storage cubes. Its a KALLAX shelving unit. http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/10275895/. I have the birch effect. But you can get different colours. Keep in mind that it is extremely heavy once all the tanks are on it, so against a wall means you cannot get behind it. One of my fish jumped out and ended up behind there... When I move out, I am going to discover him...


Nice!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Updated photos of some of the boys!*

Sorry, not sorry that I'm posting 11 photos! Enjoy anyways!! My 11 boys and their funny (or not) personalities/quirks

Kennex - with the blue lips; i kinda feel like he's done up to go out to a rave
Dorian - he loves to flare, especially at Flash
Baymax - oh sweet gentle Baymax; hardly ever flares even when shown a mirror, he just admires himself and looks content (probably the oldest of all of my fish as he was adopted [rescued] from a co-worker who wanted to get rid of him cause she didn't want him any more)
Flash (post-jumping out of the tank! the discoloration on his head is actually his scales healing after he lost some from some how jumping out of the tank [covered with glass lid] on Wednesday night)
Cap - tiny little Cap... doesn't mind it when I move him around to different tanks... but _loves_ his little house decor in his tank; never have i seen a fish love swimming in and out of this thing like he does (it's like his favorite toy)
Arrow - the little boy that could... he survived; he sports a lovely tumor and doesn't flare as a result... but he's active and fast!
Killian - my little fin nipper
Tony Stark - my other little fin nipper
Simmons - probably the clearest photo I have of him so far! This little guy just doesn't stay still! He darts around the tank!
Fitz - just about as gentle as Baymax; hardly flares and totally compliments Simmons
Monet - the little fish that flares at everything! He flares at his reflection, the curtain, my finger, his red plant, the stones, being pushed by the current from the filter as he rides it... he's cute though! Loves hiding between the leaves of his big red plant!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Beautiful Monet! Love all these tank display. You all are not helping me be strong in Petsmart right now lol. Came into to get a bridge. Now there is tjis cute lemon drop little girl on shelf! .......


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

SOOOOOO CUTE! THEY ARE SO CUTE I COULD JUST EAT THEM! *eats fish*


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Beautiful Monet! Love all these tank display. You all are not helping me be strong in Petsmart right now lol. Came into to get a bridge. Now there is tjis cute lemon drop little girl on shelf! .......


Oh no!! I'm sorry ;-)

It's so hard not to want them! There are so many pretty ones! It's why i keep going to the pet store haha.... though my partner is like "no more cause there's no more room!" I have fish bowls still... although i think tanks like the ones i have are better for the care of my little guys 

Did you end up getting the bridge? Or did you walk out with a bridge and new friend ;-)


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Alimiss27 said:


> SOOOOOO CUTE! THEY ARE SO CUTE I COULD JUST EAT THEM! *eats fish*


Thanks Alimiss! How many bettas do you have?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Haha. I walked out with 2 bridges and a couple of silk plants. Came home and changed out Crimson and Max tanks. Like so much better and so do they. Went in a thrift store and happen to find the exact lid for a bigger tank my friend had given me so upgraded Benjamin. Soo...I was strong but did take a picture of little girl to think on.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Haha. I walked out with 2 bridges and a couple of silk plants. Came home and changed out Crimson and Max tanks. Like so much better and so do they. Went in a thrift store and happen to find the exact lid for a bigger tank my friend had given me so upgraded Benjamin. Soo...I was strong but did take a picture of little girl to think on.


Aww good for you! 

I do the same... photo fish i want... although i figured if i go home without them and they're still there after a few weeks... then ill take them home... unless.... they're just too pretty to pass up! (That's how i ended up with Monet, Cap & Flash). Kennex and Dorian were planned for and searched out in different store. Baymax was a rescue/adoption. Arrow was a rescue cause i felt so bad about his fins/overall health... i just wanted to save him. I had a few weeks to think about Simmons and i got Fitz so he could keep Simmons company cause he was gorgeous when i saw him at the new fish store i found the week prior lol


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

If it is ok I will share some pictures of my betta bunch. Leo, Crimson, Max, Sterling, Benjamin, Isaac, and Levi


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> If it is ok I will share some pictures of my betta bunch. Leo, Crimson, Max, Sterling, Benjamin, Isaac, and Levi


Of course it's ok! Your little guys are gorgeous! They're tanks look great btw!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Just one more. Crimson is cracking me up! He is loving this bridge. Just hanging out. :lol: This is why I love bettas so much. I don't know any other type of fish with personality like these guys. Thanks for letting me share all the pix.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Just one more. Crimson is cracking me up! He is loving this bridge. Just hanging out. :lol: This is why I love bettas so much. I don't know any other type of fish with personality like these guys. Thanks for letting me share all the pix.


Omg that's too funny! Closest funnies i get to Crimson is Cap and his house!

Love seeing pics of your guys... its so interesting to see captured moments!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh that is hysterical hanging out window! Love it! !!!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Oh that is hysterical hanging out window! Love it! !!!


*cue Disney song here*


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)




----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Oops... I did it again!*

Meet Loki! I spied him last week at a Petbarn store... but ended up getting Monet at a different store... glad he was still there at the Petbarn!

He's a halfmoon - though his fins are a bit damaged, I'm guessing from fin biting (probably from being in that betta barak).. hoping I can heal his fins back to normal (cause I think he'd look amazing!) He's been on 4mL of stress coat for 2 days now. He lives in a 15L tank (same type as the one Monet lives in). It's made by AquaOne - Animates Cube 15.

Since he's an emerald green colour, I decided to decorate his tank to "match" his colouring. He's got a large suspended orb... it's typically used for succulents. *note: I checked the holes on the top, they're large enough for a finger to move in and out easily, so I'm not too worried about him getting stuck; though I have been keeping an eye on him just in case*; he's got little emerald green stones and a little path between the plants ;-)


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh he is gorgeous!!! Congratulations. Great job on tank! I'll have to post a picture I redecorate all my tanks. My husband is letting me pick an anniversary fish tonight.Since married 29 yrs. So excited to pick a new buddy


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Oh he is gorgeous!!! Congratulations. Great job on tank! I'll have to post a picture I redecorate all my tanks. My husband is letting me pick an anniversary fish tonight.Since married 29 yrs. So excited to pick a new buddy


Thanks Mamaj! Congrats on your anniversary!! 29 years!! That's wonderful!

I'd love to see pics of your newly redecorated tanks and your new fish buddy!!! :-D


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Where is best place to buy Indian Almond leaves from?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Is Loki considered a marbel? Cute name


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh my goodness your fish and tanks are so beautiful...I'm slightly worried though. I see my future self in you...I only have 1 fish now but I desperately want more...


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Oh my goodness your fish and tanks are so beautiful...I'm slightly worried though. I see my future self in you...I only have 1 fish now but I desperately want more...


Thank you OFL!

I'm officially stopping for now... I've seriously maxed out space and I need to make sure I can continue providing quality care for the guys I have (wouldn't be fair otherwise). It's hard cause I wanna visit the pet stores to see more pretty fish every week! :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Where is best place to buy Indian Almond leaves from?


Hi mamaj... you can buy online from ebay - i think that's where some of the members buy it. I buy mine from a local pet store; but I've also been using plain rooibos tea (it works the same). I just steep the tea bag for about 45min (some times an hour) depending on how dark I want the water.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

FrostPixie meet my new friend Blizzard! I could have an anniversary theme.."Sink or Swim Together", "Hooked on You" "Floating to old age"...hahaha. I could "reel" in some great anniversary cards for Hallmark  Wait how about "No one loves you Betta than I do!". Kidding aside love new fish. Had wanted white for sometime. I collect snowmen in memory of our son that died at birth so snow has a little extra special meaning. Fun day looking at fish. Hope Blizzard likes his new home. He was extremely timid at first but got him to eat and off exploring now. Have him a new 2.5 gallon tank on way. Hope get this week.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> FrostPixie meet my new friend Blizzard! I could have an anniversary theme.."Sink or Swim Together", "Hooked on You" "Floating to old age"...hahaha. I could "reel" in some great anniversary cards for Hallmark  Wait how about "No one loves you Betta than I do!". Kidding aside love new fish. Had wanted white for sometime. I collect snowmen in memory of our son that died at birth so snow has a little extra special meaning. Fun day looking at fish. Hope Blizzard likes his new home. He was extremely timid at first but got him to eat and off exploring now. Have him a new 2.5 gallon tank on way. Hope get this week.


Omg mamaj! He's precious! We could definitely work for hallmark.... It'd be a niche market! Can't wait to see him in his new home!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you! Blizzard is active and flaring this am. Has the cutest pouty faces! I also saw this fish last night. Thought he was hm grizzle or maybe a marbled? Sorry not clearest pix cup glare. Is it awful I am thinking of going back to get him too? I need to be banned from pet store lol


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Thank you! Blizzard is active and flaring this am. Has the cutest pouty faces! I also saw this fish last night. Thought he was hm grizzle or maybe a marbled? Sorry not clearest pix cup glare. Is it awful I am thinking of going back to get him too? I need to be banned from pet store lol


oh wow... he's lovely! Yea... I think I should be banned from buying bettas... but then again... I don't wanna be *lol* No not awful... you'd be saving him hehe (I'm so not good at self-control when it comes to bettas). This is the first time I've owned 12 bettas in one go... the last time I owned 6 and people though that was a lot!

I think grizzle/marbles are pretty cool! I was quite happy to get Monet and while Loki isn't quite a marble... I'm pretty excited about his colours too! He's an emerald/blue-green (depending on the light) and I love that!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Ive decided 10 will be my max limit. So if I get grizzle he would be 9 haha. Can you tell what he is? By the way what time is it there? 8:30am here. Figured you were about 12-13 hrs ahead.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Yes and my family and coworkers think I have lost my complete mind on fish haha


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Ive decided 10 will be my max limit. So if I get grizzle he would be 9 haha. Can you tell what he is? By the way what time is it there? 8:30am here. Figured you were about 12-13 hrs ahead.


Hmm.. I'm not very good with colour patterns... and I'm ok when it comes to tail types... but I did find this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868 - it might help you identify what he is :-D

yep... i'm about 12 hrs ahead... it's about 8:40pm here in Western Australia:-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Yes and my family and coworkers think I have lost my complete mind on fish haha


i think no one would bat an eye if you said you had 9 fish.. in a community.. but cause they're betta's and need separate tanks or divisions... it seems like more... that being said, at least we can say we have a hobby that allows us to learn about things :-D

i find there is always something interesting to learn about bettas... whether is care, or identifying colour/types.... it's exciting and I love how each fish has a different personality and how beautiful they are! Since I've only ever had experience with pet store fish... I'm excited when I find that fish that just looks amazing with colours etc... cause it's like finding a diamond in the rough... sure the breeder ones are amazing... but I would be very poor if I bought 12 of those! *lol* Though I do consider some of those bettas eye candy ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Heh, yeah, definitely only starts with one. My "one" is in my avatar ^_^ Rembrandt, he died just about a year ago--crazy to think it's been so long! Had him for 2.5 years.

Alrighty! Onto color classifications!


Kennex: Red Multicolor
Dorian: Red Copper Bicolor
Baymax: Royal Blue Red Wash
Flash: most would call MG, but he's a Blue Yellow Bicolor
Cap: Multicolor
Arrow: Copper
Killian: Orange Turquoise Metallic (basically dragon scale)
Stark: Black Copper Devil (Black Copper with red fins)
Fitz: Red Dragon Butterfly
Simmons: Mustard Gas
Monet: Marble
Loki: Turquoise Butterfly (that Turquoise will likely spread through the fins later as he marbles)

Just a note: MG needs to have either a black or a blue band around the outside of the fins, like a butterfly pattern. Though Thailand sellers tend to call anything that is blue with yellow in it's fins an MG, it's not accurate. The real MG was a blue bodied fish, yellow fins, and a black outlining band. 

Arrow is a Copper, even though is fins have a reddish tint and the body is greenish, Copper is a metallic color and so you usually get thicker scales on them and you can get tints depending on what it was bred with. Copper and Yellow can make Gold, though, it's not just like mixing paint of course. Copper and Blue makes a blue-ish tint to the copper, and so on and so forth.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> Heh, yeah, definitely only starts with one. My "one" is in my avatar ^_^ Rembrandt, he died just about a year ago--crazy to think it's been so long! Had him for 2.5 years.
> 
> Alrighty! Onto color classifications!
> 
> ...


Oh wow! You're awesome Lil! Thanks so much for helping me identify the colours of my boys! I've been googling how to identify colours in betta's but there are so many types that some times I feel lost!

Would I be correct in saying that their tail types are:
Kennex - crown tail
Dorian - crown tail
Baymax - veil tail
Flash - crown tail
Cap - crown tail
Arrow - plakat
Killian - sold to me as a halfmoon
Stark - sold to me as a halfmoon
Fitz - he was sold to me as a halfmoon
Simmons - plakat
Monet - sold to me as a halfmoon - though I some times suspect that he's a delta tail
Loki - also sold to me as a halfmoon - but his tail is a bit damaged for me to be completely sure


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Kennex: CT
Dorian: CT
Baymax: VT
Flash: CT
Cap: CT
Arrow: PK, could be HMPK but won't know until fins grow out
Killian: Likely Super DeT, won't know unless flare pictures
Stark: Looks HM, won't know unless flare pictures
Fitz: Super DeT (fins are rounded, HM needs to be straight at the edge like Stark)
Simmons: HMPK
Monet: Super DeT
Loki: Could be HM, won't know unless flare picture


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> Kennex: CT
> Dorian: CT
> Baymax: VT
> Flash: CT
> ...


Thanks Lil!

Here are some pics of Arrow, Killian & Stark; I haven't gotten a flaring pic of Loki yet... I tried last night and his personality is like Baymax - gentle and hardly flares lol

Arrow is my little guy that survived the pet store... poor thing was so sick when I got him - fin rot and has a tumor and who knows what else... he was listless and refused food for 14 days! I treated him and now his fins are beginning to re-grow slowly... but he's like a totally different fish!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, still won't know about Arrow until you get a flare, but he's fine just being a PK 

Killian isn't quite flaring, but he can get up to HM, Stark is HM as well 

I used to have a Steve and Tony as well, they were babies, the first ones that I had tried. Unfortunately, Tony got sick and died, Steve became depressed after and died two weeks later. Fish can become attached to other fish the same as any other animal, they'd been together all their lives (they were brothers) and so it was kind of sad. But I want another Stark and Rogers ;-) They're my OTP for sure lol Of course, I'm off of Tumblr, so who knows who will actually understand what I'm talking about XD


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, still won't know about Arrow until you get a flare, but he's fine just being a PK
> 
> Killian isn't quite flaring, but he can get up to HM, Stark is HM as well
> 
> I used to have a Steve and Tony as well, they were babies, the first ones that I had tried. Unfortunately, Tony got sick and died, Steve became depressed after and died two weeks later. Fish can become attached to other fish the same as any other animal, they'd been together all their lives (they were brothers) and so it was kind of sad. But I want another Stark and Rogers ;-) They're my OTP for sure lol Of course, I'm off of Tumblr, so who knows who will actually understand what I'm talking about XD


I'm not sure Arrow will ever flare... he has a tumor on his right side on his gill... so I guess he'll just have to settle for being a regular unidentified tail type PK... i love him anyways.

I went through this.. 'must name fish after the names of Avengers... or comic book heroes...' and then I deviated with naming Monet *lol*

I totally agree that fish can become attached to other fish... Kennex and Dorian have lived together for almost a year now and have been sharing a divided wall since Feb of this year. I have noticed how some of them pair in my divided tanks... and which ones they prefer to be around so they can exercise etc. My calmer fish like Baymax, Arrow & Fitz are all paired with fish who are more active and like to flare. I haven't tested Loki in a pair with any of my other boys... but with the mirror, he does nothing *lol* compared to Monet who will flare at the curtain.

If you do manage to have another Stark & Rogers... I'd love to see them!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Monet's colour change!*

I just love marble betta's! They can change so much in their colours in just a week! I can't wait to see what he looks like in a few months!

Here are 3 pictures of my little guy Monet - first picture was taken June 13, second picture June 17 and last picture was taken tonight, June 23 - in about 10 days his tail has gotten more black and his red patches on his anal fin have also changed!

His caudal & anal fins curls a little (even when he flares)... what a spunk!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hehe, yep! I did too! Well, I did the whole Marvel thing. I had everyone from Jarvis, Lady Deathstrike, Steve, Tony, Aero, Hawkeye, I did them all lol. Then I moved to naming them all from M*A*S*H, my favorite show still, or at least older show. I had Hawkeye from that as well, BJ, Radar, I have Pierce still lol. Yeah. Only my recent fish have no theme; Rowan, Velvet, Elinvar, Alloy, Red, Orange lol.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

FrostPixie I got him  Help me think of good name. I guess not official grizzle but close a:lol:nd multicolor. Just think he's beautiful.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> FrostPixie I got him  Help me think of good name. I guess not official grizzle but close a:lol:nd multicolor. Just think he's beautiful.


Aww he's so cute! He looks like a Splash to me! But then again, those little blue specs on his body remind me of stars... so maybe Orion!:-D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I was going to say Frost or Winter because of the specks, ^_^


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> I was going to say Frost or Winter because of the specks, ^_^


Oh i like Frost!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh what great name suggestions. Actually I thought of both Frost and Winter. I had been looking at meanings of names and decided to name him Bryant. He looked like an arrow or warrior shooting through the tank. Never has been shy very strong and confident. Bryant means strong, noble and virtuous. Seemed to fit him plus I liked Bear Bryant the long term winning football coach from Alabama lol.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Oh what great name suggestions. Actually I thought of both Frost and Winter. I had been looking at meanings of names and decided to name him Bryant. He looked like an arrow or warrior shooting through the tank. Never has been shy very strong and confident. Bryant means strong, noble and virtuous. Seemed to fit him plus I liked Bear Bryant the long term winning football coach from Alabama lol.


I like it! Love the name mamaj! I love how he looks in the tank! His fins have opened up and he looks stunning! Im sure he's very happy you took him home and gave him lots of space to swim and a great home!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks! Ended up going out and buying Bryant a new tank. Blizzard tank I think will be here tom or thurs.I cant wait to get him out of this temp tank so he can spread those fins however he really loves his silk plant in there. I put white gravel in which looks great but keep loosing him in tank because blends in haha. I got his tank online 30% off +10% and free shipping. Love a shopping deal!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I love hearing everyone's names for their fish. Always fun to hear story behind them and how they caught your eye.

Proud mama to 9 bettas: Leo, Crimson, Sterling, Isaac, Levi, Benjamin, Max, Blizzard and Bryant


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Yes fun with photos tonight. Blizzard playing Camo and that stinker likes that plant so much his fins are tinting light blue.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Yes fun with photos tonight. Blizzard playing Camo and that stinker likes that plant so much his fins are tinting light blue.


Omg that's so cool! I love that his fins are tinting blue!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW your bettas (and their tanks) are really lovely! You decorate the tanks very well.

I especially like the look of your hmpk boy Simmons,his colouring is beautiful.

Can I ask where you got that terrific cave/tree ornament from that's in Monet's tank?\\P.S. the little chalkboards are super cute too.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> WOW your bettas (and their tanks) are really lovely! You decorate the tanks very well.
> 
> I especially like the look of your hmpk boy Simmons,his colouring is beautiful.
> 
> Can I ask where you got that terrific cave/tree ornament from that's in Monet's tank?\\P.S. the little chalkboards are super cute too.


Hi Polkadot! 

Thanks for your lovely comments! 

I bought the cave/tree ornament from Better Pets & Homes... not sure which part of Aus you're from... but in WA i got it at the store in Midland.

The brand is Kazoo and it's valled Bonsai w/cave & plants - medium (item no: 19475)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

You are welcome FP!  And thanks very much re the cave/tree name,Kazoo have terrific ornaments.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> You are welcome FP!  And thanks very much re the cave/tree name,Kazoo have terrific ornaments.


Yes indeed they do! I have a few ornaments from them and the rest of my plants are from AquaOne. It seems that those are the two major ones I have found in Aus, well at least in WA... Kazoo & AquaOne (for plants & ornaments)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Agreed,Aqua One have the best silk plants. :thumbsup:


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

Check out my video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEQrGXmh5Dw&feature=youtu.be Not sure if this is normal but with the carbon filter cartrage inserted the water in back of the tank is lower than in the front and pours back through the gap where the pump output is. When I remove it the water levels out. Should this be happening or is the water not flowing properly. The tank has been running 3 weeks but has not had any fish in it yet so the filter shouldn’t be blocked.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

recci said:


> Check out my video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEQrGXmh5Dw&feature=youtu.be Not sure if this is normal but with the carbon filter cartrage inserted the water in back of the tank is lower than in the front and pours back through the gap where the pump output is. When I remove it the water levels out. Should this be happening or is the water not flowing properly. The tank has been running 3 weeks but has not had any fish in it yet so the filter shouldn’t be blocked.


Mine do that some times too.... nearest i can figure is that it's a pressure issue with the system. I just pull them up a bit until they just sit below the top of the tank.

If that doesnt work, i usually just pull the carbon cartridge.... as after a while it looses its effectiveness


----------



## GayathriGG (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow! Your fishes are simply gorgeous!
Congratulations for maintaining the little boys healthy


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

GayathriGG said:


> Wow! Your fishes are simply gorgeous!
> Congratulations for maintaining the little boys healthy


Thank you!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Meet little Kal-El!*

So today I finished up at fitness... and decided to check out a new aquarium store in the area... well... after walking in and being slightly unimpressed... i managed to find the betta's.... they were in, not overly small containers... but the containers were cloudy and the water had gross yucky bits inside (most likely poo). There were lots of plakats though! EE's and koi! Also, they had a bunch of DT's too!

On the lowest shelf were the VT's but they didn't look like they were in the best condition - it was quite sad.

Long story short, I stared at the koi's cause I just think they are gorgeous and I've dreamed of owning one since I saw my first one on Aquabid... and then I found my _one_!

I had that look of "I want him!" on my face and my partner kind of agreed so we took him home! He's temporarily staying in a 1.5L glass container just for the night... until a proper (larger) home can be arranged for him. 

Without further ado.... my 13th boy... Kal-El


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Super pretty- looks like a kaleidoscope!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> Super pretty- looks like a kaleidoscope!


thanks! my partner actually picked him out... he was the most spunkiest of the bunch in the betta barrack... the rest of them were in dirty containers so it was quite hard to tell.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

FrostPixie said:


> So today I finished up at fitness... and decided to check out a new aquarium store in the area... well... after walking in and being slightly unimpressed... i managed to find the betta's.... they were in, not overly small containers... but the containers were cloudy and the water had gross yucky bits inside (most likely poo). There were lots of plakats though! EE's and koi! Also, they had a bunch of DT's too!
> 
> On the lowest shelf were the VT's but they didn't look like they were in the best condition - it was quite sad.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> FrostPixie said:
> 
> 
> > So today I finished up at fitness... and decided to check out a new aquarium store in the area... well... after walking in and being slightly unimpressed... i managed to find the betta's.... they were in, not overly small containers... but the containers were cloudy and the water had gross yucky bits inside (most likely poo). There were lots of plakats though! EE's and koi! Also, they had a bunch of DT's too!
> ...


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Love the name! You are so lucky to have a partner that shares your love for bettas. I think it is so neat you have picked several out together. Congrats on new boy!!!! How is Monet doing?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have been sitting here looking at all of these beautiful new fishes on the forum. I have two 5.5 open tanks right now.....hmmmm my birthday is coming. Now just to figure out what kind of table I can get to display all these beauties haha


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Can I just say that I am totally jealous of your koi boy :O I want a koi patterned plakat so bad >.<


----------



## Jess28 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Sick fish*

I noticed this morning there's something wrong with my betta. His find are all stuff and he has trouble swimming normally. He just floats at the top. The nitrates have been high the last few weeks so I've upped my water changes to every three days. I take a third out of my 30L tank. Could this be a result of nitrate poisoning or something else?

Sorry this was meant to be a new post. Can someone delete


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Love the name! You are so lucky to have a partner that shares your love for bettas. I think it is so neat you have picked several out together. Congrats on new boy!!!! How is Monet doing?


Yea... my partner is great! He doesnt mind me having them and he's pretty supportive when it comes to me wanting to visit a new aquarium i haven't been to before in the city. 

Monet is doing ok - active but his fin rot seems to still be there... did my 10 days of salts/water changes and popped him back into his tank... though it seems like his fins arent healing or stopping. I might need to do more water changes and pick up some stronger meds just in case. Ive upped his temp in the tank to 82F


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

blueridge said:


> Can I just say that I am totally jealous of your koi boy :O I want a koi patterned plakat so bad >.<


Thank you!! 😁 i love my new little boy too! I learned from the store that hes about 8 months old already! 

Im so excited to get him a proper tank.... he'll probably have the biggest tank in the house lol


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have used tetracycline for stubborn fin rot. I wonder if methylene blue bath would be another option. I have heard it us good to treat a variety of things but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> I have used tetracycline for stubborn fin rot. I wonder if methylene blue bath would be another option. I have heard it us good to treat a variety of things but haven't tried it yet.


I might go the tetracycline route...but ill need to look in stores here and see what they have since im avoiding using the melaxfix i have.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*A super home!*

So here's the tank setup for little Kal-El! It's very super for such a tiny fish so I'm considering adding some cory cats... but if not... he'll just have this tank space to himself.

Tank: AquaOne Panorama 29 - a whopping 29L for the little guy!
Stones & gravel: Seriyu (large stones), Pisces tutti frutti gravel and Fighter Jewels - Forest Frost
Plants & hideaways: 2 cichlid stackable rocks that aren't being stacked and AquaOne silk plant pack #2

Im just waiting for the rooibos tea to darken the water... may need to leave it for a few hours. Temp is 23C but a heater will be kick the water temp up (just need it to acclimate before turning on the heater). Prime and AQ salts have been added.

Both the tank and Kal-El will reside on my partners desk so he'll have lots of natural light during the day. I decided to go with a more natural look for the tank (well natural minus the silk plants) cause I have the space but also because I've loved the look! Let me know what you think!

So without further ado....


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ooh nice tank for Kal-El,he really is super beautiful.

I love the look of those big grey rocks.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> Ooh nice tank for Kal-El,he really is super beautiful.
> 
> I love the look of those big grey rocks.


Thanks for the kind words Polkadot!

I do love those large grey rocks too.... i have more in the box, but those were the best ones to fit inside the tank lol

Maybe one day when I get a larger one ill be able to use the other grey rocks


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

You're welcome. I have a Koi HMPK on my ' future bettas list' ,your boy is lovely and I'm sure he will be very happy in his sweet new tank.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> You're welcome. I have a Koi HMPK on my ' future bettas list' ,your boy is lovely and I'm sure he will be very happy in his sweet new tank.


Hehe yea... hope he doesnt get too lost in all of that space! ;-)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

FrostPixie said:


> Hehe yea... hope he doesnt get too lost in all of that space! ;-)


Yeah true,bigger tanks are so much fun,much more room to decorate and watch them zoom about,plus less amounts of water changes.HMPKs especially seem to really like the extra space too.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Hey Frosty, that is an amazing looking Plakat. Good luck with him!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

MikeG14 said:


> Hey Frosty, that is an amazing looking Plakat. Good luck with him!


Thanks Mike! It's been a while! Lol

Happy to have him as another member of my betta family! Some day ill have a sorority lol maybe when i have less boys


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Update on little Kal-El*

Hi all,

so here is little Kal-El in all his glory... enjoying his rather large home!

He's quite happy and loves exploring it... and I'm not sure he's lonely... but I was thinking of adding in a few more non-betta fish... though from what I've been reading, the best pal for him to have might be a snail or shrimp, which I'd prefer not to have either of... *sigh* maybe he can just be the king of his kingdom :-D

Tonight was the first night he had frozen blood worms with me! I was told he ate them in the store where I bought him... but he seemed pretty excited about it! In fact all of my other boys loved the idea of having frozen (well defrosted) blood worms for dinner... especially Simmons... who tried to eat the end of the dropper whole!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh haven't thought of using dropper to feed. Great idea for brine shrimp! Lovely tank! You have such a talent for aquascaping!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Oh haven't thought of using dropper to feed. Great idea for brine shrimp! Lovely tank! You have such a talent for aquascaping!


Thanks mamaj! I did Kal-El's tank with my partner... so he helped me figure out the large rocks... and I bounced off ideas of where to put the other rocks and just placed the plants where I thought might provide him some hiding spots. We made sure to have areas that are tucked away and since the tank is so large (well 29L) it's quite challenging to spot him some times... cause he swims to the opposite side that faces my partners computer rather than the side we can see from the bed *lol* I really wanted a more natural looking tank... and wanted to go with sand for the gravel... but decided on rocks cause sand is really challenging to clean if i'm using a gravel filter :-?... I'd like to say every time I aquascape each of the boys... it just keeps improving cause I add in more things I think they might need/like.

I suppose I'll be picking up another dropper... since I'd like to keep one for med and have the other for food... but I'll grab it on the weekend.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

What type of rock did u use?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

He looks great in there! The tank looks really...cozy. It looks perfectly balanced and interesting, he will have fun exploring. Good job!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Not having a good night...*

I had a pretty good day at work... Came home and flicked on my tank lights like I usually do... Hoping that all of my little boys would be super excited to great me... Then I looked in Simmons tank and went: "where in the world is he!?!!" Check Fitz and he seemed ok... Then freaked out! Started pulling stuff out of Simmons tank only to discover... No fish! Now I'm really freaking out so I take Fitz out and begin searching his tank too! Still nothing! 

I start searching all over the desk and behind it... Turn around and look on the floor.... The little guy had managed to escape the glass lid and flung himself out of the tank and near my bookcase... A good 4ft away!! I manage to scoop him up gently, but by this point he's almost bone dry and crispy (so I'm guessing it may have happened earlier today some time while I was at work) plop him into a small container with water from his tank and some stress coat. I held my breath as I watched him barely move and lie on his side. Every few minutes fighting to breathe or move.

It's been just over and hour and I've floated the container (with him in it) in his tank... Lights off... He seems quite traumatized! I'm quite traumatized! This is the second time one of my boys jumped out of their tanks! (Also he's covered in a bit of dust... Poor thing!) Hopefully he pulls through the night.... Sigh... My little kamikaze fish! I checked the lid to make sure the water levels didn't rise or something.... Seems he managed to squeak past the side of the lid where the clips fit in and it's less than 1cm! (Btw the tank he is housed in is an AquaOne Betta Duo tank).

*What is up with my fish trying to be a daredevil!?* first Flash and now Simmons?? I just can't understand lol

But the story doesn't end here... I walk over to my other tanks to feed the rest of the boys... And I couldn't see Arrow... Freaking out again I search for him... (Omg my heart can't take two fish jumping out of their tanks tonight!) And he emerges... very slowly.... which to me, means something is wrong... So I look him over (as best I can) and either he has contracted something... Or... The tumor on his left gill has enlarged so much is causing him issues... Cause now it's larger than his eye! I think I'll also be floating him tonight too so that he's able to reach the surface easier. I'm not sure what is going to happen with him though....cause his behaviour has changed within 12 hrs today - definitely not normal!

I'm just not having any luck with any of my boys tonight


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I hope they are okay. Praying :-(


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> I hope they are okay. Praying :-(


Thanks Julie! Me too! Ill update again in the morning


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh no FrostPixie I'm so sorry!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Update on Simmons and Arrow*



themamaj said:


> Oh no FrostPixie I'm so sorry!


Thanks mamaj!

Quick update: neither fish is doing so great....

Though Simmons is worse  found him lying on his side breathing heavy this morning (see attached photo)

Arrow is atleast upright but hes not swimming and he's not eating either


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear Simmons...  

They think they are so tough...but they are just tiny little guys, really. So sorry, I know this is heart wrenching.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Been thinking of Simmons and Arrow and you. Had been anxious to here how they did through night. Praying things turn around! So heartbreaking seeing him on side. What little fighters they are. Hang in there guys!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Been thinking of Simmons and Arrow and you. Had been anxious to here how they did through night. Praying things turn around! So heartbreaking seeing him on side. What little fighters they are. Hang in there guys!


Thanks mamaj!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Update on Simmons and Arrow*

It is with a very heavy heart, but tonight I came home to bury little Simmons in the garden.

The poor little thing breathed his last breath some time today, probably mid afternoon (as my partner checked on him after he came home from work).

Simmons was... the fish I spied in the stores for weeks and finally decided to take him home and he will be missed dearly! SIP little Simmons  (as pictured below)


_Update on Arrow - _
He is also not doing well. I checked him this evening and his breathing is slow and he's hardly swimming around. What ever is affecting him, it doesn't seem to be affecting Flash or Baymax, so I'm hoping that perhaps it's just the pressure of the tumor pressing on his gills - for all I know it's cancerous, but I'm not a vet so it's just a guess. As many of you know, he was purchased that way, along with a myriad of other things affecting him (fin rot and a fungal infection); but after some TLC, 2 weeks of medication and fasting (on his part) he perked up and started to live! As he is currently being quarantined I'm not sure if there is anything I can do to treat him. I have started to notice over time that his tumor had been getting larger and he was getting a bit thinner, but didn't think too much of it considering his over all behaviour was fine and he was swimming and eating happily. If he does pass in the next few days, I have resolved within myself that at the very least, I provided him with a loving home and care. I may post in the forum under emergencies about Arrow, but there just doesn't seem like there are enough symptoms for him to be treated.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh FrostPixie my heart is broken for you. SIP Simmons. I know he was so special to you and you have provided each of your fish with the best care imaginable! I will be praying for Arrow too that he is not uncomfortable. Please keep me posted.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

FrostPixie how is Arrow doing? I have been thinking of you all day.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> FrostPixie how is Arrow doing? I have been thinking of you all day.


Hi mamaj - checked him thi morning and he seems to be the same as yesterday... I'll be late getting home tonight but ill check him and make another post when i do.

Thanks for thinking of us


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks. I hope you have a good day today


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

You said he got inside a sponge filter, right? Did you ever figure out how he got in there? I have sponge filters in my amazon cart...now I am worried.

I do hope Arrow is able to recover. Thinking of ya'll.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> You said he got inside a sponge filter, right? Did you ever figure out how he got in there? I have sponge filters in my amazon cart...now I am worried.
> 
> I do hope Arrow is able to recover. Thinking of ya'll.


Hi BettaSplendid - Arrow wasnt stuck in any filter... he just suddenly fell ill the same day my little Simmons jumped out of his tank. He's still not doing well so Ill be making a post on the forum under the betta emergencies section. Thanks for your kind thoughts!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

In case anyone is interested in following how Arrow is doing, I have made a post about his condition in the Betta Emergencies section: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6433730#post6433730


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh, I somehow got mixed up with another thread. I apologize. Dear little Arrow. I read your other post on him. Poor little sweetheart. You gave him a better 3 months than he would have had; he was loved. I know it is still hard even though his condition isn't your fault and you have done your best to give him a good life. I feel soooo bad for the ones at the store who are waiting (too long) for a human to love them...and they never get one. It's not right. At least Arrow was loved. (((hugs)))


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh, I somehow got mixed up with another thread. I apologize. Dear little Arrow. I read your other post on him. Poor little sweetheart. You gave him a better 3 months than he would have had; he was loved. I know it is still hard even though his condition isn't your fault and you have done your best to give him a good life. I feel soooo bad for the ones at the store who are waiting (too long) for a human to love them...and they never get one. It's not right. At least Arrow was loved. (((hugs)))


Thanks for the kind words - it's so true. I do wish I could adopt them all and care for them, but I just don't have the room.

I may end up euthanising Arrow in the next few days, as I don't want him to suffer. As I changed his water out tonight in his little container, I watched as he just got caught up in the slight flow of the new water being added, not even fighting it. Even though he's only had 3 months with me, he's survived a lot.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Definitely a little fighter to overcome so much.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Definitely a little fighter to overcome so much.


Thanks mamaj... I just woke up this morning to find him on his side, still breathing slow. The poor thing has gone through so much, I doubt, he'd be able to survive a round of medications.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ohhh the poor little thing,that's terrible.I hope he pulls through.

Sorry to hear about your gorgeous boy Simmons too,all your bettas are lovely but I remember first seeing his photo and thinking how stunning a boy.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> Ohhh the poor little thing,that's terrible.I hope he pulls through.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your gorgeous boy Simmons too,all your bettas are lovely but I remember first seeing his photo and thinking how stunning a boy.


Thanks for the kind words Polkadot.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Dear all,

After seeing Arrow in such a sad state tonight after work, I immediately went out to the shops and purchased some clove oil. His euthanasia was quick and painless for him and I have buried him with my partner in the garden next to Simmons. Thanks all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers this week for myself and my two boys. I'll miss them both, but at least I know they have had a great home the last few months.

Thankfully I have a day off work tomorrow to re-arrange and clean some tanks (though not really quite what I was hoping to do on my anniversary with my partner) but I'll be doing the cleaning and re-arranging of some of my other boys in hopes of perhaps adding two more to my betta family at some point.

Hoping that the next post in my journal will be a more light-hearted and happy.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Im so sorry FrostPixie to you and your partner on loss of Arrow and Simmons. Special fish that I hope will bring good memories as you think of them in future.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Im so sorry FrostPixie to you and your partner on loss of Arrow and Simmons. Special fish that I hope will bring good memories as you think of them in future.


Thank you mamaj... I do miss them, but they're in a better place now.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*SIP Simmons (4 Aug 2015) & Arrow (6 Aug 2015)*

For my little betta boys who made a big impact in my life!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Frosty, I know how much you cared for them.

SIP Arrow & Simmons


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

MikeG14 said:


> Sorry to hear this Frosty, I know how much you cared for them.
> 
> SIP Arrow & Simmons


Thanks Mike


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh sorry to hear that FP.

SIP little boys.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> Oh sorry to hear that FP.
> 
> SIP little boys.


Thanks polkadot!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*It's time...*

So after my crazy week... I, thankfully had Friday off to rest and just mull about. Also it gave me time to pop into the city and pick up an anniversary gift for my partner.

I decided that since I'm now 2 fish less... that I'd do some rearranging and moving my other boys around.

So... I cleaned out substrate and decor in Arrow & Simmons old space, to make it ready for other fish/new fish.

Last night, Killian moved in with Baymax and Flash into the trio; Fitz and Loki moved in together and are sharing the duo that Killian and Tony used to live in and Tony got upgraded upstairs next to the bedside in Loki's old space.

The tank that Fitz-Simmons shared has been cleaned out and rescaped and has been made ready for 2 new boys or maybe 2 girls or a boy/girl combo (though im not sure if that last combo would work in a divided tank??). Since neither fish was ever ill, I basically did a rinse of decor and a 100% water change so the water is clean and new. It's been darkened with rooibos tea and when I get the new fish I'll add in some stress coat and some AQ salts.

Here are the boys in their new homes/the cleaned out tank rescaped pre-rooibos tea (last photo). Sorry i forgot to take a photo of Tony's new digs... I'll update later tonight.

Im not completely satisfied with the left side of the new scape... at the moment theres a lot of empty space at the top which i have just filled with two betta hammocks... though i have some suction plants that i may just add instead and just have 1 betta hammock. Ive used some of the left over Seriyu rocks (the smaller ones in the box) so that I could have a mix of that natural look. I like how the right side turned out with a mix of the bright plants/decor but slightly toned down cause of the natural colour of the rocks.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Introducing.....*

In the last 3 days I have visited 16 pet stores in hopes of finding the perfect new aqua babies to add to my betta family.

Meet my new PK boys - Sherlock (white and black) & Orion (koi)! 

I decided on have 2 plakats cause my last two were and i just love their short fins. Sherlock was stunning as you dont see many white boys around and Orion... just had a little personality!

Unfortunately Orion is missing a bit of his fin... the guy at the LFS told me that another fish jumped into his bowl and got a good chunk of him... but he's healthy and fiesty so I'm sure it'll heal up nicely! 

The boys are happily exploring their new environment... Sherlock is very reserved while Orion... wants to check out everything! 

Without further ado... the pictures!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh they are very cute! :-D :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> Oh they are very cute! :-D :-D


Thanks Polkadot.

So far Sherlock is spending a lot of time hiding in the plants and Orion is happily swimming around.

Here's a photo of both boys in their homes... Oh yes and one of Tony's tank. :-D

I may have accidentally left in the rooibos tea bag a bit too long... so the water is very dark  But seems like Tony is enjoying all of the extra space and the solitude.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

FrostPixie your tanks are beautiful! I love your new boys! Very cute names. Congrats so happy for you.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> FrostPixie your tanks are beautiful! I love your new boys! Very cute names. Congrats so happy for you.


thanks mamaj! I saw your new rescue... the little CT from Walmart :-D he's adorable! Have you chosen a name for him yet?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I named him Titus. Just upgraded him to bigger tank. He has made a lot of improvement in last few days. Really loved new space and hiding tunnel. My dad has some new plants for me I cant wait to get and hope to do some new aquascaping as well. Any idea what his coloring would be classified as? I wondered if could be black orchid but sometimes has a little metallic sheen under light. I wish I was better at coloring. Always more to learn. Thanks for asking


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

FrostPixie said:


> Thanks Polkadot.
> 
> So far Sherlock is spending a lot of time hiding in the plants and Orion is happily swimming around.
> 
> ...



You're welcome!

They look like very happy boys.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Stalking your journal has made me want more fishies. Must resist.....

Sorry to hear about your boys. It's terrible to lose them.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Updating myself on your journal. I'm so sorry you lost 2 of your boys, but I'm glad they're together now. I LOVE your new boys! I hope they bring you many years of happiness!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> I named him Titus. Just upgraded him to bigger tank. He has made a lot of improvement in last few days. Really loved new space and hiding tunnel. My dad has some new plants for me I cant wait to get and hope to do some new aquascaping as well. Any idea what his coloring would be classified as? I wondered if could be black orchid but sometimes has a little metallic sheen under light. I wish I was better at coloring. Always more to learn. Thanks for asking


Hi mamaj! I reckon he's a black orchid too! But you could ask Lil.. she'd know for sure :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Stalking your journal has made me want more fishies. Must resist.....
> 
> Sorry to hear about your boys. It's terrible to lose them.


Thanks Tealight! I really love my new guys, though sad about my losses.

Glad you like my journal :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> Updating myself on your journal. I'm so sorry you lost 2 of your boys, but I'm glad they're together now. I LOVE your new boys! I hope they bring you many years of happiness!


Thanks Dangerous!

I figured they should be together in the garden... betta love

Sherlock and Orion are doing well! Orion's dorsal fin is slowly healing... saw some clear re-growth and I've only had him for a couple of days! Super excited to see his fins healed! I bought him from the same store as Kal-El; I was told he was from a breeder in Thailand... hoping he and his brother are true koi's! :-D


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your 2 boys, they were lovely little fish  
I love your new boys tho! Plakats are my favourites


----------



## GayathriGG (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry that 2 of your fishes didn't make.

Your new bettas are beautiful though 
Wish you luck that these fishes stay longer and healthier with you. :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*I just kept thinking about him...*

So last week, I visited a multitude of pet stores looking to add the cutest aqua babies to my betta family since, Arrow & Simmons passed away (SIP little guys)... while browsing around different shops, I saw this adorable little green/yellow betta as a possible new aqua baby... but decided on 2 plakats (Sherlock & Orion) from another store. I suppose though, that it didn't stop me from continuing to think about him... y'know, as one of those "fish that got away" kinda deals...

Any ways, this weekend, I've been busy and haven't had any time to stop in to any LFS/LPS until my partner said to me this afternoon, "hey, let's check out the pet store today... you haven't asked all weekend, and we have time to go." Sure... why not... so we visited the pet store where I first laid eyes on that adorable little green/yellow betta...

well, just as luck would have it... he was still there! Swimming all happy like in his little betta barrack set up! My eyes lit up and well, I'm sure everyone can guess what happened next... I came home with the little guy and a 25L tank (which now resides in the spare bedroom) :shock:;-):lol: His tag said he was a HM mustard gas... though I reckon he's more of a HM yellow/green bi-colour... in any case, he's pretty cute.

Just when I thought I'd had my fill of betta's (i.e. no more room in the inn so to speak)... for now... I ended up with betta number 16 and a large tank... so here are some photos of him (in the store, his tank set-up and him in the temp tank)

At present... I have 14 betta's now (cause 13 is just so uneven). 

I named him Oz, cause he's green/yellow like the Australian colours! He's so small and has a bit of fin damage... not sure if it's rot, but I'll probably do salts for him and everything, just to make sure and get it early if it is.

Onto his tank set up... I'm not 100% happy with it, but it's cycling presently, and he'll stay in temporary housing for a bit until I better decor and it's fully cycled. Good thing I have well established tanks so cycling is a breeze! 

For the time being, I heavily planted with the plastic plants I have currently... so it's a bit of a mish-mash of stuff really... I'm thinking he needs a nice piece of decor and maybe some silk plants. Even though I panty hose tested the plastic plants, I like the look of silk ones better.

I'm tossing up two ideas for decorating: making his home a bit like the outback with sandy coloured gravel and red stone/golden stone decor or a reef/broken jetty type look. Guess that means I'm decor shopping next weekend! ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just got caught up in reading your journal. I'm very sorry for your losses. It's always hard to loss beloved friends.

Your new fish are absolutely gorgeous! I'm glad that Oz was still there waiting for you too. Can't wait to see how you set up his tank.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

FrostPixie Oz is gorgeous! I have found myself doing the same thing having "that one" just not get off my mind. And yes you had to do 14 to be complete haha though I thought I was complete at 14 and ...well...up to 17. I thought of you this am as I went to change one of newer rescues Caleb. I had bumped tank as went past door and some water sloshed but not bad. Well I guess Caleb was in top of water when sloshed. Put tank down and no fish! Found him on carpet few feet away. Poor guy he is super sick with internal parasites and I have been on fence about clove oil. He keeps fighting so decided to do another dose general cure. He acted about the same when put him back in tank. I keep hoping he will turn corner but just wait and see. I may try Prazipro if can get local today and try as last resort. If no improvement by tomorrow I may have to put him down. I guess neither of us going down without a fight. Very best wishes with your new guy. Sorry got off subject there. I think the Aussie decor idea would be fabulous!!! Cant wait to see as you always have greatest ideas


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Prazi works wonders. I think WalMart carries or used to carry a parasitic med. Life guard? 

Oz is gorgeous! He is one lucky fish. 

I don't know how you all do it with that many bettas. Sometimes 4 seems like a lot.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Prazi works wonders. I think WalMart carries or used to carry a parasitic med. Life guard?
> 
> Oz is gorgeous! He is one lucky fish.
> 
> I don't know how you all do it with that many bettas. Sometimes 4 seems like a lot.


Lots of power strips haha. They are like my kids. Adore and dote on each one. Nothing like seeing cute pouty faces swim up to greet you after long day at work


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

So true. They are each special that's for sure.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Lots of power strips haha. They are like my kids. Adore and dote on each one. Nothing like seeing cute pouty faces swim up to greet you after long day at work


Hahaha so true.... Power strips are great! Though my power bill is high now! Hehe


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> FrostPixie Oz is gorgeous! I have found myself doing the same thing having "that one" just not get off my mind. And yes you had to do 14 to be complete haha though I thought I was complete at 14 and ...well...up to 17. I thought of you this am as I went to change one of newer rescues Caleb. I had bumped tank as went past door and some water sloshed but not bad. Well I guess Caleb was in top of water when sloshed. Put tank down and no fish! Found him on carpet few feet away. Poor guy he is super sick with internal parasites and I have been on fence about clove oil. He keeps fighting so decided to do another dose general cure. He acted about the same when put him back in tank. I keep hoping he will turn corner but just wait and see. I may try Prazipro if can get local today and try as last resort. If no improvement by tomorrow I may have to put him down. I guess neither of us going down without a fight. Very best wishes with your new guy. Sorry got off subject there. I think the Aussie decor idea would be fabulous!!! Cant wait to see as you always have greatest ideas


Hi Mamaj.. Thanks! I really like Oz and his green/yellow look.

I read about Caleb on the emergencies section... How is he doing now? I do hope you can find some clove oil soon... But if not I'm pretty sure Lil posted on my journal or in one of my threads about how to do an ice bath euthanasia. It's always hard to make that final call.

I'll update when I do some shopping this weekend for decor.. I think Oz will be excited to have a great big home.... He's such a tiny fish!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

BettaLover1313 said:


> I just got caught up in reading your journal. I'm very sorry for your losses. It's always hard to loss beloved friends.
> 
> Your new fish are absolutely gorgeous! I'm glad that Oz was still there waiting for you too. Can't wait to see how you set up his tank.


Thanks BettaLover... Though two are gone, they aren't forgotten. I'm happy to have such adorable additions though... They kinda ease the pain of loss.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Eeeek! I love the look of that tank for Oz (who is very beautiful) ,don't change it.

14 bettas OMG! How do you look after so many at once?! :shock: I applaud you though definitely. 

My personal betta limit is 5,I would love to have more but I know it would be a stretch for me to handle having beyond 5.

Congrats again on that nice new boy,I kinda thought I would be seeing him here soon. ;-)


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> Eeeek! I love the look of that tank for Oz (who is very beautiful) ,don't change it.
> 
> 14 bettas OMG! How do you look after so many at once?! :shock: I applaud you though definitely.
> 
> ...


Hehe thanksPolkadot! But i managed to pick up some decor and new stones for the tank.... ill be changing the look cause i really want a reef look :-D ive also gotta cover the filter in take too just in case... as i dont want him to get stuck


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

^

Nice! I'm sure it will look great too.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Caleb not doing much better today. I am going out to look for some clove oil this am. He still will swim up and get air but then back down almost burying head in gravel. Just looks so bad


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Caleb not doing much better today. I am going out to look for some clove oil this am. He still will swim up and get air but then back down almost burying head in gravel. Just looks so bad


I'm sorry to hear that mamaj... poor thing; I'm sure he was quite happy being with you though! You gave him a fighting chance and that's what counts! *hugs*


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*I'm satisfied with this...*

So after cleaning and changing decor around etc.... I'm finally satisfied with the look of this tank now.... Oz will be one happy boy, considering he's so little and will have a whole 25L of water to swim in!

I've wrapped the filter in-take with a plant and surrounded with with rocks so that he doesn't accidentally get sucked in!

The AquaOne AquaZone 25 tank is great as it only requires one plug for the filter and light! Plus, it's enclosed, so no gaps in the lid as it fits right over! The only thing about the tank that I'm not 100% on is the height... it's quite tall, so I will be adding to the top of the tank in the future so that little Oz will have rest spots at the top :-D I just need to find the right decor/leaves hammocks etc for the look of the tank!

Without further ado... here's what the tank looks like with the full light on and the blue light function of this new AquaOne tank! P.S. It's the front/side of the tank.

I chose the same gravel as Monet's tank as I like the look of the smaller stones/broken shells - it's called golden pearl. The decor was chosen so that it could look more like a reef/underwater jetty type feel as that seems to be quite Aussie (to me any ways)... I was thinking about adding in a random Aussie animal... but then decided against it, cause it might look a bit out of place :lol:

I did add in 2 silk plants, just because I feel like silk is better for longer finned betta's and less likely to tear any fins; though I do have 2 plastic plants also, that are covering/hiding the in-take. The anemone decor is soft so it shouldn't tear Oz's little fins. Under the blue light the anemone glow and it looks amazing! There are some hide away spots, but there are also open areas so I can see him/can clean the bottom of the tank.

I can't wait for Oz to swim in his new home... too bad I'm not a fish, cause I'd love it!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks. I did find some oil. He is eating and will still swim for air. Like cant control body once down. Fins flop all over and he fights it. Every time think of using oil he perk up a little. How do I know when to draw line in allowing him to fight vs not letting struggle? I hate this!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh that is the most beautiful tank! Each one you do is more beautiful. You definitely have a great tallent. Your fish will be so thrilled! Lucky boy!!!!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Thanks. I did find some oil. He is eating and will still swim for air. Like cant control body once down. Fins flop all over and he fights it. Every time think of using oil he perk up a little. How do I know when to draw line in allowing him to fight vs not letting struggle? I hate this!


it's a tough call... I got to the point with Arrow... when I noticed he didn't even come up for air and was mostly on his side... the poor thing just didn't want to fight any more, so I thought it best to end his misery. Whatever Arrow was suffering from, I definitely felt with confidence, that even if I treated him, he may not have made it - cause his condition deteriorated within a few days - I just knew then, it was time.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Oh that is the most beautiful tank! Each one you do is more beautiful. You definitely have a great tallent. Your fish will be so thrilled! Lucky boy!!!!


Thank you! You're too kind! I love the look of your tanks too! Your boys look very happy in them!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow that tank looks amazing! I'm sure Oz will enjoy it!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love the ocean look in there!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Updates*

Sorry, haven't been updating in a little while - I've been a bit under the weather the last few days... even managed to lose my voice for 6 days!

In any case....

Oz is doing really well in his tank! He's been happy swimming and exploring everything including his little pot... I was considering getting some neon tetra's or a few cory cats to go in the tank, as it's quite large and I kinda feel like he's a bit lonely; but I'm sure he's quite happy with all that space! He was after all in a little 0.5L container and now he's got 25L all to himself! :-D Here are some photos of him in his tank. I like that in the white/blue light his colouration changes and he's green/yellow or blue/yellow!

Orion's dorsal fin is healing up really well! That U-shaped chunk he had when I first got him is almost fully healed... yay! It's been about 22 days since he came to live with me... I'm just so impressed at how quick it's healing... even after a few days I started to notice the colouration changing and his fins growing!

I noticed that Sherlock has some trouble with eating... he seems to miss his food, or maybe he just likes to attack it a few times before actually getting it. I assume that due to his white colouration, it's covered over his right eye a bit and given him a bit of a blind spot/fuzzy vision; but it doesn't seem to bother him other wise. He and Orion have gotten along swimmingly (excuse the fishy humor)

I changed Killian's spot from the trio to the mono tank. I was testing out a theory to see if his fin biting was due to being in a shared space... well, turns out, it kinda was... though, when I did the swap before, it didn't seem like it stopped... maybe I didn't give it enough time... any ways, he had a swap with Cap - who doesn't really care if he's in a shared space or not... especially with Flash and Baymax. Killian's fins are healing nicely... hopefully within the next month, he'll have his full fins back again!

Cap seems to be happy with the decor in Killian's spot... he loves resting on the large leaves from the silk plants in the tank. 

On another update... I went to feed my boys this morning and Flash jumped out again!! How i'm not even sure (lid securely on, water level lowish)... I think he really just wanted his breakfast! I managed to catch him and everything and pop him back into the tank, so he's alright! Thankfully it didn't happen after I had left for work, otherwise it would have been another sad story like Simmons... I don't think I could handle that again. Flash is doing fine...like it never happened at all. Though I am seriously considering changing him out to a different share tank... hmm...

The rest of the boys are happy and doing well! They're eating well and just over all in good health! Kennex and Dorian may get a few more silk plants in their tanks... and maybe a bit more gravel so it doesn't look so bare. Fitz and Loki seem to be quite good tank mates... though Fitz's fins are so large... when he turns he's like a boat trying to maneuver *lol* it's quite amusing. Kal-El is absolutely loving his 29L of space! He's like the king of the tank guarding it against... his reflection most days :lol: Monet and Tony are happy... Tony's fins are healing just like Killian's since now he's in his own tank. Monet's colour change has been quite dramatic... he's not that little marble paint splotch he was when I first got him... now he's mostly grey and his caudal and dorsal fins have red now. I'll update with photo's soon.

That's it from me! *lol* sorry... that was longer than intended :-D Maybe I'll try and update more frequently.

Until next time!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Updates*

So a lot of things have been going on since I last posted - the newest of which was the fact that Dorian got bloated... and it turned into dropsy! It's been just under a week since I quarantined him and today he could have looked better. :-( His scales are protruding out more than it was yesterday so his colouring isn't that noticeable. His over all colour has faded and the tips of his fins are necrotizing and starting to fall off. The poor thing; I'm contemplating euthanasia... just to ease his pain. I've been doing daily 15-20 min epsom salt dips and he's been living in a meth blue/epsom salt solution. He still has some energy to try and escape me trying to cup him to do his daily dips - that's something right?

Any ways, on to more happier things - 

I've had to treat Kennex with meth blue too since he's sharing a tank with Dorian; he's doing well and today I did a large water change to get rid of the meth blue. Added in the usual stuff: prime, AQ salts, stress coat; changed up the decor and added in more gravel - have a peek at the photo :-D

This weekend is a big sale at the LFS... which is great cause I can pick up some stress coat, meds an extra heater and well... perhaps more fish! Since they're having 30% on live fish; might grab some neon tetra's - hoping that I might put them into Oz's tank - he's got so much space - 25L to be exact and he doesn't use all of it... *lol* in any case, I guess if it doesn't work out with Oz, then I can always put them into the partition next to Kennex as Dorian will still be in the quarantine for a while longer. I think 4 or 6 might be a good number and I was told at the LFS that a shoal of neon's don't produce a whole lot of waste as compared to other potential tank mates. I had considered a snail, but I'm not great with them and after doing the research I doubt that my tanks will have enough algae to feed them.

I reckon that Kennex wouldn't mind having them next to him swimming around if I had to put them some where; though that being said, I'm really hoping that Dorian makes it and gets better from this.

The rest of the boys are doing well! Both Killian and Tony have adjusted well to being in tanks by themselves without sharing. Benefit is that their fins are regrowing! Not much can be said about Loki's though, which makes me think he might be a fin biter too... unfortunately, I don't have many options of adding a tank or moving around any of the other boys so he can be by his lonesome... for the time being anyways. 

Orion's fins are doing well and they've almost fully grown back from when I first got him and noticed that huge U-shaped chunk in his dorsal fin! Probably a little bit more regrowth and he'll be good as new! Though noticing the differences between him and Kal-El as I assume that they are from the same stock/breeder (I bought them at the same store and the guy said he had gotten in a whole ton of PK koi's from a breeder in Thailand) - Orion's anal fin is more jagged than Kal-El's; but I think it just gives him flare 

On another note of flare - I recently visited a new LFS the past weekend, while out searching for tetracycline for Dorian. This store sold giant PK betta's! I was soooooo tempted! Alas, the lack of space really kinda did me in though... and also caring for a new fish while fussing over a sick one is hard. I couldn't believe how large the giant's were compared to the other fish. Excuse the naivete, as I've never really seen a giant betta before... but they are quite something! I thought Baymax was huge... but I think comparatively, those fish were massive! 

The store had 3 and they were all black... at least I think they were black; it was hard to tell cause they were in a meth blue solution. They weren't super expensive either $28 AUD for one... which is relatively reasonable considering that some of the chain stores here charge $45 for a HM that is actually a superDT. 

I think after owning so many different types of tail type betta's... my favorites have to be PKHM's and then HM. I like PK's cause I don't need to fuss about their fins getting bitten terribly like I do with my HM's... but I really like HM's cause when they flair they look stunning, like a beautiful dress in a twirl! CT's are great too, but I need to take extra care with their rays so they don't end up clubbing or anything - I've noticed that on Flash, his are so long, but have clubbed in certain spots and it doesn't look at beautiful - even though I still love him - the crazy fish (who's jumped out twice from his tank and been saved!). I suppose though, it also comes down to colouration and personality too! There are always going to be gorgeous fish who aren't my fave tail type but have the most stunning colours or just call your name (so to speak) from their tiny little cups in the store - those are hard to ignore.

So maybe I'll end this post with a question...

_*What attributes/qualities in betta's attracts you the most when you're browsing in the LFS/LPS?*_ 

Until next time!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope your Dorian pulls through.Poor thing.

I think all bettas are really beautiful too but must say that I LOVE HMPK's.I have only ever has HMPK's and VT's (which I love too) and are extremely happy with them.

I have been very tempted more than once to buy a Halfmoon but the possibility of fin biting puts me off,they are super stunning but all I hear about them it seems is that they very likely to bite their fins,and to be honest I just don't want to deal with that.With HMPK's you get the beautiful fan tail without the damage.

Wow yes $28 for a Giant is really cheap,they sound great.I must say though that if you ever do get a Giant I would really really recommend a tank the size of (at least) Oz's 25 litre as they put out lots of ammonia and really do use up lots of space.I have my Giants in 50 litre tanks and they love it,I had one of my boys temporarily in a 30 litre tank when I first got him (before I upgraded him tohis 50L) and he was fine,but I did daily clean ups with the baster and 2 wc's a week,which was really needed as he is huge.But yeah,if you ever do get a Giant I'm sure you will love them,they a super duper funny and cute. :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> I hope your Dorian pulls through.Poor thing.
> 
> I think all bettas are really beautiful too but must say that I LOVE HMPK's.I have only ever has HMPK's and VT's (which I love too) and are extremely happy with them.
> 
> ...


I totally agree! If only I had known about the fin biting nature of some HM's! Ive got a few and seems like only 2 out of 5 arent fin biters lol.

Oh wow... good to know about giants and their ammonia output... itd definitely be a consideration for sure. I have thought about rehousing Oz to one of the shared spaces... but im worried he'll start fin biting (being a HM and all) and that he wont be as happy with less space now that he's pretty much living in a mansion hahaha


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

FrostPixie said:


> I have thought about rehousing Oz to one of the shared spaces... but im worried he'll start fin biting (being a HM and all) and that he wont be as happy with less space now that he's pretty much living in a mansion hahaha


Uh oh! Do I sense you already picturing a Giant in Oz's tank? :lol:


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> Uh oh! Do I sense you already picturing a Giant in Oz's tank? :lol:


Hahaha that or displace Kal-El cause hes got 29L of space! I kid... City Farmers and Pet Barn are having an aquaric sale this weekend so if I ever needed a new tank... this would be the weekend to get one *lol* though i think the next aquatic babies I own will be axolotls cause i think they're adorable!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

FrostPixie said:


> So a lot of things have been going on since I last posted - the newest of which was the fact that Dorian got bloated... and it turned into dropsy! It's been just under a week since I quarantined him and today he could have looked better. :-( His scales are protruding out more than it was yesterday so his colouring isn't that noticeable. His over all colour has faded and the tips of his fins are necrotizing and starting to fall off. The poor thing; I'm contemplating euthanasia... just to ease his pain. I've been doing daily 15-20 min epsom salt dips and he's been living in a meth blue/epsom salt solution. He still has some energy to try and escape me trying to cup him to do his daily dips - that's something right?
> 
> Any ways, on to more happier things -
> 
> ...


Personality is the biggest for me though I'm also a sucker for colors that I like. As for tail types, I do like PKs but I also love the beauty of long-finned bettas. I tend to have a slight preference for longer tails though.

I hope your boy, Dorian, pulls through for you.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

FrostPixie so glad to hear an update on your boys. So sorry you have a sick one! I was out in lps other day and ran across this beautiful rock that would go perfect in new npt. Guess where rock from...Australia! It was a zebra stone. Very beautiful colors layered in rock. I laughed and thought no wonder I liked it all the good stuff comes from Australia ha ha


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> FrostPixie so glad to hear an update on your boys. So sorry you have a sick one! I was out in lps other day and ran across this beautiful rock that would go perfect in new npt. Guess where rock from...Australia! It was a zebra stone. Very beautiful colors layered in rock. I laughed and thought no wonder I liked it all the good stuff comes from Australia ha ha


Mamaj that's too funny!! Well if ever you'd like to visit Perth, WA I'll take you around to all the best LPS and LFS around here :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Hi everyone... Dorian has made his way to the great aquarium in the sky. He passed last night some time but Im glad he's not suffering anymore after 6 days of treatment. SIP little one! I'm not sure I'm ready for a new one just yet... I'm actually a little concerned about Kennex... I noticed this morning after my partner fed him that his belly is a bit bloated too! Though it might just be due to having just ate.... that being said I'll need to watch him. He's not displaying any concerning signs... he's pretty active and everything so I might just be a bit paranoid. 

Today is the start of the sale at City Farmers/Pet Barn so I'll be stocking up on some things like:
- an extra heater (cause you can never have too many) 
- stress coat
- aqua-cycline
- thermometers
- stress coat
- gravel vac
- scrub brush

And I'll be adding some tetras to the mix... new tank mates for Oz since he's got the space and he's not as aggressive as Kal-El. *crossing my fingers that it goes well*


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

So sorry about Dorian but glad no longer suffering. What kind of tetras are you getting? I've been cycling a couple of large tanks in hopes of adding cories in one and debating on other. Keep us posted on how things go with tetras. I found Chance a fluval spec 3 at this discount store the other day. Got it for half price which unbelievable. Unfortunately no lid but another lps I shop at had a return for one so gave me lid for free. I think that tank is similar to Aqua One in that equipment in back. He got real plants too so he is one happy fish! Hope Kennex stays well. Always enjoy hearing about your boys.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> So sorry about Dorian but glad no longer suffering. What kind of tetras are you getting? I've been cycling a couple of large tanks in hopes of adding cories in one and debating on other. Keep us posted on how things go with tetras. I found Chance a fluval spec 3 at this discount store the other day. Got it for half price which unbelievable. Unfortunately no lid but another lps I shop at had a return for one so gave me lid for free. I think that tank is similar to Aqua One in that equipment in back. He got real plants too so he is one happy fish! Hope Kennex stays well. Always enjoy hearing about your boys.


Hi mamaj! 
I got 5 neon tetras... so far so good... i introduced them into Oz's tank and he looked at them, flared once and didnt pay anymore attention to them - guess that's a good sign right? Heh. Im considering getting some tetras for Kal-El's tank but he might not be so happy about it - he's a bit more aggressive than Oz.

Dorian is now buried next to Simmons and Arrow in the garden - I'll miss him. 

Thats so great that you got a great tank and lid at a great deal! Chance is one lucky boy to have you!!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

So Oz is doing well with those tetras... im calling them the rat pack *lol* they're getting comfortable with each other which is a good sign and today they took part in community eating.... basically i tried to feed the tetras some hikari floating pellets and Oz ate their food too.

Since it's going well with Oz I decided to take my chances and add some in with Kal-El... and surprisingly.... he isnt really bothered by them. Though that might change... he's off on one side of the tank while the tetras are on the other side. I haven't decided what to name this group yet... if they all stick together i might just name them One Direction *lol* or something equally funny. Here are some photos of Kal-El and his crew (sorry about the reflection of the lamp... I spaced when I took the photo and didn't realize till after that I should have switched it off)


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh they are so cute! Love names. What size are your tanks?


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Oh they are so cute! Love names. What size are your tanks?


Kal-El is in a 29L long tank and Oz is in a 25L tank. Both are made by AquaOne :-D


----------



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

May I ask if you baffle the 25L tank? I have 3 of the same tanks and I'm thinking I might need to slow down the filter.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

ShadowRaven said:


> May I ask if you baffle the 25L tank? I have 3 of the same tanks and I'm thinking I might need to slow down the filter.


Hi ShadowRaven - I don't baffle the outflow; though I do plant taller plants where the water flows down to slow the water. I've also done a heavy plant job around the filter uptake in the back; just so the fish know it's an "off limits" area... plus they don't fit in between the bottom of the silk plants.

I've noticed that if you fill the water up highish, it also means less splashing water.

Are you using yours for betta's? or other fish or a combination of both? I've noticed my betta likes to stay near the bottom or in the very back on the top of the tank.... but he's used to how the water flows now, so it doesn't really bother him. I find it's the one down side with the AquaOne 25L AquaZone cause you can't adjust the flow like you can with their Panaroma 29 and the mono, duo and trio tanks. Even still with the setting on the lowest, I still plant taller plants near the outflow just to baffle it underwater a bit.

Hope that helps :-D


----------



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you, definitely helps  I need to invest in taller silk plants. All of mine have single bettas in them and they are always swimming all over the place. I'm actually convinced my female betta loves whooshing around the outflow, but my boys aren't loving it as much.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

ShadowRaven said:


> Thank you, definitely helps  I need to invest in taller silk plants. All of mine have single bettas in them and they are always swimming all over the place. I'm actually convinced my female betta loves whooshing around the outflow, but my boys aren't loving it as much.


heh you're welcome!

my boys don't mind the outflow... but just in case I've added in the tall silk plants... plus, the outflow pushes the plants down some times and provides a great space for them to hide 

Monet, Loki & Cap love using the plants to hide and swim in between; while Kal-El like "surfing" the outflow some times :lol: With my panorama 29 & the mono, duo, trio tanks, I'v started adding suction plants to the lids... so that way it also provides a different space to hide. In Kal-El's tank, the plants suctioned on the lid helps to slow the flow of the water near the top so he can catch his pellets easier :-D


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I've been reading your journal over the last couple of days and just got caught up. You have so many beautiful fish, and your aquascaping gets better with each new tank. I only have two bettas, and that feels like a lot sometimes, although of course I'd love to have more tanks and fish.


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

Checkout my betta's in the Aqua One Betta Duo tank:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzh0Z-aLkUg


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

LadyNightraven said:


> I've been reading your journal over the last couple of days and just got caught up. You have so many beautiful fish, and your aquascaping gets better with each new tank. I only have two bettas, and that feels like a lot sometimes, although of course I'd love to have more tanks and fish.


Thanks LadyNightraven! Sorry it took me a while to reply - been busy with work!

I've never really done aquascaping with real plants - maybe some day I shall try 

Maybe some day you'll have more  thankfully, my partner and I share in the responsibility of our little aqua babies :-D


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

recci said:


> Checkout my betta's in the Aqua One Betta Duo tank:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzh0Z-aLkUg


Wow Recci! Love the bold colours in your tanks! I'm sure your boys are quite happy! :-D


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Hi FrostPixie. I hope you and all your boys are doing well. I love seeing your journal to inspire me on great aquascape ideas!! I started a journal too so check it out sometime to see updates on my crew. I have branched out a bit more into planted tanks. Sort of overwhelming at first but seeing how positive the fish have responded, it has encouraged me on. With as talented as you are you should try a planted tank sometime. I am trying to learn the tips of focal points and balance. Have a great day. I look forward to hearing what's new on your end


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Also how are your tetra doing? I am going to try some ember tetra in one of my community tanks. Waiting on them to come out of quarantine next week.Like fact that our store does that to watch for illness before allow a customer to buy them


----------

